# Bluetooth: /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf existiert nicht

## Erdie

Hallo,

beim Versucht, Bluetooth mit Hilfe des Leitfadens einzurichten, habe ich das Probelm, dass offensichtlich die Datei:

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

nicht existiert. Die nötigen Kernel Änderungen habe ich vorgenommen und das Device wird erkannt und es ist auch "UP". Anscheinend ist der Guide veraltet, da kürzlich eine neue Version von bluez verfügbar ist, welche die Pakete bluez-libs und bluez-utils nicht mehr benötigt. Hat sich evtl. die Konfiguration ebenfalls geändert?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin jetzt soweit gekomman, daß ich eine Verbindung mit "rfcomm connect 0" auf das Handy bekomme, wobei mich das Handy nach einem Passwort fragt. Leider weiß ich nicht, um welches Passwort es sich dabei handelt. Die Datei /etc/bluetooth/pin existiert nicht, wenn ich eine mit einer bestimmten 6 stelligen Nummer anlege, wie es im bluetooth guide steht, wird diese nicht angeommen und die Verbindung unterbrochen. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Laut dem Bluetooth Guide sollte /etc/bluetooth/pin bereits existieren und muß nicht neu angelegt werden. ABer wie gesagt, vermutlich stimmen die Angaben nicht mehr für die neue bluez - Version.

-Erdie

----------

